# RIP Abby's puppies



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I lost all the puppies. I'm devastated and just want to sit and cry. We tried everything, they were of three different meds and SQ fluids and pedialyte and nothing worked. The vet said over the weekend she lost a 60 pound lab puppy in one day. Symptoms started in the morning and the puppy was gone by evening. I just can't believe it still. I miss them waking me up with their playing and barking as they wrestle with each other and their mom. RIP my poor little babies. At least they got each other to play with at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss  that's heartbreaking......


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh my God Pam....there are just no words. I am so sorry from the very bottom of my heart. I feel so heartbroken and sad for you and the pups. God rest their little souls. God Bless you to. *hugs* Pam.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, Pam. I am so very sorry for your loss. That is truly devastating.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Pam Im so very sorry. ((huggs))


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Pam I am so very sorry to hear this many (((((HUGS))))) to you.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know what to say, it is too awful. Give Abby big hugs, and know that we are thinking about you.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I am so sorry Pam. Y'all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow!! I had to hold back the tears!! So truly sorry!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so sorry, Pam. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Pam my Deepest Sadness and Prayers go out to you. God has a reason for everything we just don't understand His ways but He knows all and has a plan for everything for a reason. .


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

That is absolutely heart breaking, I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your fur babies in my prayers <3


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pam, I know how much you cared for these babies. This brought tears to my
eyes. I am so sorry sweetie. Please know that you did everything in your power
and then some. There is nothing I can say that will make you feel better, I know
that. I just want you to know that it takes a very selfless big hearted person to
rescue, since it isn't always fun and games. You have a gift at caring for animals
and you put it to such great use. I'm proud to know you. Give mama dog a big
kiss from me. And to you Pam I want to say thank you, thank you for doing what
you do, and continuing on even when times get hard. We need more people like
you in this world. Please don't blame yourself, this was in no way your fault. 
Hugs my friend.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this Pam. Thinking of you.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh no! I am so so sorry. Hugs to you and mama.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear that! Rest in peace sweet puppies.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Pam I am so sorry....you did everything possible to try and save them, Parvo was just too much for those little souls...

Many years ago I lost a puppy to Parvo, I still remember how virulent that virus was....my puppy was much older and bigger then your little ones and there wasn't any thing we could do to save her....


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. RIP puppies


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry, Pam.

I rescued a Cocker spaniel puppy once from a lady who was just going to 'drop it by the animal shelter' because she could not housetrain it. She assured me he was up to date on his shots, and before I could even get him to the vet he got sick with parvo. I found him under the deck that afternoon when I got home from work, made an emergency call to the vet, and rushed him in. He died during the night. 

He was perfectly fine that morning before I left for work.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh no..I'm so sorry Pam..that's so heartbreaking. RIP little angels


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

There is nothing I can say to ease your pain or express how sorry I am. But do know that I am thinking of you. Please do not blame yourself. You did all you could.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg! So sorry pam, You've done all you can for them all and u did it with the best of your abilities. RiP abby's pups.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Pam you did everything you could for those babies "HUGS"


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

So very sorry,Sending hugs!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and I am sending internet hugs! I am so sorry!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Pam, this is absolutely heartbreaking!!! As others have expressed I just don't have words. I am soooo very sorry for you. You are in my prayers.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry Pam! (((Hugs))) Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm so so sorry. I'm just so glad they had you and the vet trying to help them. They were loved and cared for. Its so hard to lose a baby


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel I have been there myself so sending massive heartfelt hugs x x 
RIP little angels x


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

So so sorry. x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. I'm going to be taking a little time away because looking and hearing about puppies kinda hurts right now. Take care everyone and I love and appreciate everyone here.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

OMG that's horrible! 

I have no words for it...


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Dear Pam, I am so sorry for your loss! I just can't believe you lost them all. Parvo is a frightening disease. You will be in my thoughts and if I could see you in person, I would like to give you a big hug. Since I can't, I hope this will make you feel better!(((((hugs))))


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Pam I am so sorry to hear this sad news about the puppies. I have had to deal with this heartbreak myself. My thoughts are with you.....


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. You always try so hard. Kisses to Abby too.....


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

There's nothing more I can say that others haven't already said.

So sorry for you and pups.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

very sorry to hear this pam xxx


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

im sorry i have left it till now to post on this , the day i say this post pop up a just broke down! it has just hit be hard as in away we have watched them grow up from pics and words! im so very very sorry and hope our support can help you through this! x


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry. I wish I could wrap you in my arms and hug you tight.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Pam works so tirelessly for those pupus--they wereso small and fragile at the begining--bottle feeds round the clock and all of that. They could have picked up Parvo anywhere--the vet's office even. It s a horrible thing to happen. My condolences to you Pam. We will miss you, always a presence here even when you are taking a rest from us.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone. I'm going to be taking a little time away because looking and hearing about puppies kinda hurts right now. Take care everyone and I love and appreciate everyone here.



We love you back Pam. Take care of yourself, come by when you are ready, you are missed. Hugs.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

rubia said:


> Pam works so tirelessly for those pupus--they wereso small and fragile at the begining--bottle feeds round the clock and all of that. They could have picked up Parvo anywhere--the vet's office even. It s a horrible thing to happen. My condolences to you Pam. We will miss you, always a presence here even when you are taking a rest from us.




Could not agree more. Absolutely.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you. And, I've been back for about three days.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that Pam.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*RIP in little babies. You will be very missed but never forgotten....*


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Devastating news... :sad7:


----------

